# We welcome the new member of the animal family!



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

The name were stuck on. Which one do you like?

1. Ghost
2. Cynder
3. Carbon


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Cynder. He's cute and he's got a HUGE playmate! LOL


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Cynder seems to be every ones choice even on my face book. 

Which playmate my orange kitty or the dog haha. 

I must of had my camera on the wrong settings the pics look grainy..oh well


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cute kitty!!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

He is a cutie....


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

very cute!!!


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

cute definitely go with Cynder


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Really cute and really confident kitty!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable! I love the picture of Lincoln looking at her from his crate, too cute! I definitely like the name Cynder.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree With Cynder!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Cute little boy!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What a darling kitten and Lincoln looks like he thinks so too. I see a lot of fun in your household for a long time comming! Good luck and he is sure a cutie.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Cynder was at the vet for a booster shot which was required in order for him to get fixed. Riot also was weighed..hes 10lbs of fluff. Hes not overweight the vet said he was fine. Heres a couple more pictures now that hes all settled

Quality isnt great since they were taken with my phone


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Very cute looks like they all are getting along! I like either cynder or carbon.. Either way have fun with him. He looks like fun.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Cynder is a cutie.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, such great pictures! I especially like the second one!


----------

